

Nodebox 2 Beta (like Processing, but with Python/Jython) - phren0logy
http://beta.nodebox.net/wiki/Welcome

======
est
It's quit exiting because

1\. Works under Windows now

2\. Runs on the same interop-able platform as Processing.

